# Missing Ed number?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Long story short, my son went in to our Local Wallyworld to renew his combo licence and was told he cant because there isnt a Hunter Education number on file for him. Yet he's been hunting / buying tags for a few years now. Matteroffact, he bought his last combo from that same retailer...

Anyone else have this happen lately?


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Happened to me about a year ago. i have had hunters safety for 16 years.
I just make sure to keep my old license or tag and bring it with when buying a new one.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

You used to be able to get it from the DWR website. But now you have to call.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

OK here is a quick way to get your sons #, go to DWR main page, click apply for hunting permits, check the sportsman tab and click start application. 
now enter in his birthdate and SSN #, the customer ID is his hunter education number. Hope this helps


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That method doesn't always work. Sometime in this past year, my profile went from showing my number to saying unverified check in the field.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Could it just be that the person at Walmart was an idiot?

As a kid I had them refuse to sell me .22 ammo for my 10/22 because I had to be 21 years old.

So I just went to the next counter and bought them without a problem.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

12many said:


> OK here is a quick way to get your sons #, go to DWR main page, click apply for hunting permits, check the sportsman tab and click start application.
> now enter in his birthdate and SSN #, the customer ID is his hunter education number. Hope this helps


Tried that, when logging him in, the Hunter Education "field" is only marked Y. THANKS for the suggestion!

Its all good though, i stopped in DWR HQ and had zero problemo getting him what he needed.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Could it just be that the person at Walmart was an idiot?
> 
> As a kid I had them refuse to sell me .22 ammo for my 10/22 because I had to be 21 years old.
> 
> So I just went to the next counter and bought them without a problem.


A man after my own thoughts... 8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Could it just be that the person at Walmart was an idiot?
> 
> As a kid I had them refuse to sell me .22 ammo for my 10/22 because I had to be 21 years old.
> 
> So I just went to the next counter and bought them without a problem.


From what I understood 22 lr were a gray area in the law because they could be used in a pistol as well as a rifle. I had the same problem one time but they sold them to me anyway.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Never had a problem buying ammo or beer in Louisiana since I was about 14. Ooops did I say beer...I meant ROOT beer of course....


----------

